# Elliott Wave International (EWI) newsletters



## mattzigs (6 February 2010)

Hi all,

I am interested to hear from anyone who has subscribed to Elliott Wave International newsletters. In particular if their forecasts are useful as part of an investment strategy (that is to say generally close with timing and direction) or whether the successful forecasts marketed on their website are overwhelmed by the not so accurate forecasts.

Having followed their free newsletters for a while, I am thinking about subscribing to get a heads up of impending market changes. I would be very interested in any feedback from subscribers.

Cheers Mattzigs


----------



## chrislp (6 February 2010)

Can't really answer your question but they are having a free week until the 10th if that helps at all. 

At least in the short term you might be able to see their analysis.


----------



## tech/a (6 February 2010)

mattzigs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am interested to hear from anyone who has subscribed to Elliott Wave International newsletters. In particular if their forecasts are useful as part of an investment strategy (that is to say generally close with timing and direction) or whether the successful forecasts marketed on their website are overwhelmed by the not so accurate forecasts.
> 
> ...




You need to have an understanding of Elliott Wave as you will not see any incorrect charts shown
Elliott is dynamic and wave counts can and do alter
When they do a chart that is fine today may be totally different in a week and in comparison with the Chet a week before seen as wrong
intact it's NOT wrong the count has altered
If you understand Elliott you'll know what I mean---- if not then you must learn the principal or Elliott will seem like a language of it's own.


----------



## GrahamCC (18 February 2010)

EWI is a great marketing organisation.


----------



## brty (18 February 2010)

> I am interested to hear from anyone who has subscribed to Elliott Wave International newsletters.




I did, but it was nearly 20 years ago...



> In particular if their forecasts are useful as part of an investment strategy




It depends on what your 'Investment strategy' is. Personally I found them interesting reading, but totally useless.

We all make mistakes, go for it.

brty


----------



## mattzigs (19 February 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I find their free information interesting but I think I will give the paid newsletter a miss for now, at least until I have a stronger grasp of Elliott Wave principles.

Cheers Mattzigs


----------



## Porper (19 February 2010)

mattzigs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am interested to hear from anyone who has subscribed to Elliott Wave International newsletters. In particular if their forecasts are useful as part of an investment strategy (that is to say generally close with timing and direction) or whether the successful forecasts marketed on their website are overwhelmed by the not so accurate forecasts.
> 
> ...





I know a few people that subscribe/have subscribed in the past, and overall the feeling is that their calls are poor.

From what I have seen they are almost obsessed with calling Armageddon ....have been for about 10yrs. 

There is no doubt they are great at marketing and earn plenty from courses, books and training.You can actually access good learning material for free on their site (and various other sites) if you want to learn the Wave Principle.

Elliott skills alone won't make you profitable i.m.o.


----------



## PeterB (27 November 2010)

Yep, I agree.  EWI is a great marketing organisation.  Some of their wave counts are garbage.  Don't even follow their own elliott wave rules and guidelines - see elliott wave principle book, section "a summary rules and guidelines for waves" which note is not in the latest edition of the book.
Contact me and I can email you those 6 pages as jpgs - click peterb then send a private msg.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 November 2010)

PeterB said:


> Yep, I agree.  EWI is a great marketing organisation.  Some of their wave counts are garbage.  Don't even follow their own elliott wave rules and guidelines - see elliott wave principle book, section "a summary rules and guidelines for waves" which note is not in the latest edition of the book.
> Contact me and I can email you those 6 pages as jpgs - click peterb then send a private msg.



Talk about a foot bullet. Elliot Wave Analysts prove time and time again that "forecasting" the market is terribly hit and miss with Elliot Wave counts. Second only to Astro Analysis.


----------



## builder2818 (27 November 2010)

Porper said:


> I know a few people that subscribe/have subscribed in the past, and overall the feeling is that their calls are poor.
> 
> *From what I have seen they are almost obsessed with calling Armageddon ....have been for about 10yrs. *
> 
> ...




Yes that is true. My email inbox is filled with their junk marketing every time there is a negative week or two in the markets.


----------



## tech/a (28 November 2010)

While I'm not going to sing praises for Elliott Wave analysis.

It has been at the forefront for many correct long term turning points in my own trading some of which have been well documented here on ASF.

The problem with most who attempt to decipher Elliott is that they expect any count to be definitive from time X to Y.
The markets are dynamic and so to are Elliott counts (one of the strengths of the analysis in my view) so counts do alter---when they do you can alter or revise your trading accordingly---no different to any other analysis really.


----------



## Whiskers (28 November 2010)

tech/a said:


> While I'm not going to sing praises for Elliott Wave analysis.
> 
> It has been at the forefront for many correct long term turning points in my own trading some of which have been well documented here on ASF.
> 
> The problem with most who attempt to decipher Elliott is that they expect any count to be *definitive* from time X to Y.




Yeah, that's the problem I had when first learning EW. I read so much including from EWI that spoke in terms of purely technical and definitive formations and counts.



> The markets are* dynamic *and so to are Elliott counts (one of the strengths of the analysis in my view) so counts do alter---when they do you can alter or revise your trading accordingly---no different to any other analysis really.




Agree again, that's the bit you have to keep in the fore of your mind. It's hard to discipline, but you have to learn to comprehend all the possible combinations from a given point. For me it's more about probabalities of direction and associated measure of moves.

Also for me I went back to the Elliot's basics... Fundamental Signals and Psychology of the market. That's something that I saw precious little explination or analysis of and seems to be forgotten by most of the EW forcast 'guru's'.

Unfortunately, I think EW, or at least some practioners promote, a certain mystical aura about it that lures people to it and can often end up like 'a bad tradesman blaming his tools'.


----------



## tech/a (28 November 2010)

> The problem with most who attempt to decipher Elliott is that they expect any count to be definitive from time X to Y.




Infact I could re write this to
The problem with most who attempt to decipher Technical OR Fundamental analysis is that they expect any analysis to be definitive from time X to Y.

The markets are dynamic and so to is all analysis as sentiment/economics change.

99% of it is down AGAIN to *application of analysis* to a trading method.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 November 2010)

I agree with some sections of the EW theory:
- that sentiment is the _only _mover of markets.
- that this sentiment can _sometimes_ come in waves.

But that's where it ends for me, because the charts always look 'wrong' and 'ugly' somehow.  When I study EW charts, it looks like the lines and wave counts have been *forced* to fit the price movements, in order to validate the wave count theory.


----------



## professor_frink (29 November 2010)

Prechter in 1989:

http://www.nytimes.com/1989/02/06/b...rists-split-on-elliott-wave.html?pagewanted=2



> Mr. Prechter has been resolutely bearish. He concedes he may have to change his stance if the market continues to rise much further, but so far he is sticking to his guns.





.....and stick to his guns he has! Here we are 21 years later and he's still calling for the DOW to fall below 400! I wonder exactly how far the market has to rise before he changes his forecast

Elliot wave may very well be a dynamic form of analysis, but this guy sure isn't. Steer clear


----------

